# Question about books featuring Tau



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Apart from fire caste and the ciaphis cain novels are there any good books featuring the tau that are worth reading?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

welshnick said:


> Apart from fire caste and the ciaphis cain novels are there any good books featuring the tau that are worth reading?


Damocles short stories are pretty good. There's also Fire Warrior, which is amusing, at least. It's the novelization of that game that came out.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Ive read only one novel with Tau in it, and i believe it was fifth? of Grahams Ultramarine series. Cant recommend that book at all.


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

Kill Team, second Last Chancers book by Gav.


http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/Kill-Team.html


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Avoid Damocles as long as possible - only Guy Haley's story are good. Ultramarines 'Courage and Honour' 5th book is about tau - but do avoid that to. *Roninman* is correct on that one. 

The only good Tau/Imperial guard novel is a 'Firecaste' by Peter F.


----------

